# Cape May week ending 7/28



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey ... out of touch (no computer) while I was in CM with the family. Did the family thing all week (translation - not much fishing).

Lipyanker and Ruddedogg - sorry I didn't catch up with you guys, but I'll be back on the 9th-12th with the guys and fishing will be TOP priority  

Oh, I did fish a little ... caught an 8" eel like thing at Sunset Beach ... had some yellow and white on it ... not sure what it was ... perhaps a ling but it didn't look like ones I'd caught before ... summer colors  

Also got a couple tiny sea bass under the 1$ toll bridge between CM and Wildwood Crest.

Talked to lots of fishermen ... most caught nothing ... saw one guy with a blue (15") and a few guys caught sharks ... very small ones.

Well, down to VA to take care of my Dad while my stepmother goes in for an operation. May stop at the Peake or the Coke on the return trip on Wednesday.

fishhead


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*No problem*

Be sure to give me a shout when ya get down again.


----------

